# Can't access THOMSON TG585v7 router's page



## deds (Nov 4, 2010)

hi all my new F;
i have a broplem in my THOMSON TG585v7 i do all setup normal but When I try to open a page in my WB i I find This message 
*Access Denied (policy_denied) *
*
Your system policy has denied access to the requested URL. *
*For assistance, contact your network support team*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Although, you're having a similar issue it's best that you have you're own Thread, I haved moved and created one for you.

============================
While your computer is plugged in to one of the router's LAN Port thru a network cable,
please provide an ipconfig /all info of your computer:
Click on Start => run and type the word *cmd* on run or search box then press enter. From the black screen(command prompt), type the word *ipconfig /all *and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------

